# ivf overseas



## mrsf87 (Sep 6, 2010)

We have had 2 failed ivf here both on nhs and we are now thinking about going abroad to do it. Has anyone else done this? 
We are going to do it with our friends who are also struggling to conceive.

Does anyone have any advice? 

Thanks 

Katie xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It would be best to look at the International threads.  I don't know your reasons for going abroad obviously, but just be aware that it isn't always the cheapest of options, once flights and accommodation are taken in to consideration.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

X


----------



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm currently going through treatment in Norway. We decided it was best for us, not just for price reasons. 

As Stacey said just make sure you do a lot of research before you decide as its a massive decision. 

All the best. 

Claire. Xx


----------

